# Umschalten auf 120V?



## Jackjackson (21 Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

kann mir jemand sagen, was passiert, wenn man bei einer SPS-Netzteil (PS 307) den Voltage Selector auf 120V umschaltet, und es an 230V anschließt?
Brennt da was durch?

MfG


----------



## marlob (21 Oktober 2008)

Jackjackson schrieb:


> Hi Leute,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen, was passiert, wenn man bei einer SPS-Netzteil (PS 307) den Voltage Selector auf 120V umschaltet, und es an 230V anschließt?
> Brennt da was durch?
> ...


Da gehe mal von aus, das da was kaputt geht :-(


----------



## Jackjackson (21 Oktober 2008)

Weißt du es, oder glaubst du nur?


----------



## mst (21 Oktober 2008)

wenn dir am netzteil nicht liegt - dann probiers mal

ich bin überzeugt das das netzteil hin ist - obwohl eine glasrohrsicherung verbaut ist.


----------



## Jackjackson (21 Oktober 2008)

OK, ich probiers mal schnell aus *ACK*


----------



## Cerberus (21 Oktober 2008)

Und was ist passiert??


----------



## Jackjackson (21 Oktober 2008)

Hat nur ne kleine Explosion gegeben


----------



## marlob (21 Oktober 2008)

Jackjackson schrieb:


> Hat nur ne kleine Explosion gegeben


Hast du das wenigstens gefilmt


----------



## Cerberus (21 Oktober 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Hast du das wenigstens gefilmt


 
Könntest das Video mal hier rein stellen!!


----------



## marcengbarth (21 Oktober 2008)

Wieso probiert man denn eigentlich sowas? Ist doch klar, dass das Ding kaputt geht.


----------



## Jackjackson (21 Oktober 2008)

lol 
Also bis denne....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Oktober 2008)

Jackjackson schrieb:


> Hat nur ne kleine Explosion gegeben



Hallo,

Du hast hoffentlich im angeschlossenen Zustand umgeschaltet ... so
mit Sicherheitsabstand ist das ja nur der halbe Spaß.


----------



## vierlagig (21 Oktober 2008)

kann mir nicht vorstellen, das es eine "explosion" gab ... jackjackson trau ich auch nicht zu, dass er es probiert, ist er viel zu ängstlich für 

da ich sowieso grad KZH bin hab ich mir mal sone SITOP gegriffen und aufgemacht. natürlich ist das layout arg gedrängt und auch nicht wirklich übersichtlich, aber ich bin der meinung, der umschalter sitzt sekundär-seitig ... nur ein schaltplan kann mich davon abbringen  ... was bedeuten würde, dass das umschalten eine andere spannung sekundärseitig zur folge hätte ... was ich aber eigentlich sagen will, da sind, selbst wenn primär umgeschalten wird, keine anderen bauteile, die mit der höheren spannung nicht umkönnten oder so ... es hat immer nur eine veränderung der sekundär-spannung zur folge und diese ist meines wissens intern begrenzt. das heißt im schlimmsten fall kommt einfach keine spannung ... ich schließe zerstörung aus.


----------



## Eliza (21 Oktober 2008)

Man muss dir langweilig sein.....


----------



## Cerberus (21 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ... da ich sowieso grad KZH ...


 
Was ist KZH??????



Eliza schrieb:


> Man muss dir langweilig sein.....


 
Was man nicht alles macht, wenn man nur genügend Zeit hat.


----------



## vierlagig (21 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Was ist KZH??????



krank zu hause


----------



## Cerberus (21 Oktober 2008)

vierlagig schrieb:


> krank zu hause


 
Oh, dann kann man dir ja nur Gute Besserung wünschen!!


----------



## marlob (21 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Was ist KZH??????
> ...


Nie beim Bund gewesen? Das beste war dann KZH bis DZE
Also Krank zu Hause bis DienstZeitEnde, bevor einer fragt ;-)


----------



## Cerberus (21 Oktober 2008)

marlob schrieb:


> Nie beim Bund gewesen?


 
Nein, ich wurde glücklicherweise ausgemustert!!


----------



## marlob (21 Oktober 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Nein, ich wurde glücklicherweise ausgemustert!!


Ich gebs zu, ich war auch nicht da 
Aber ein paar meiner Stammtischkollegen kamen in den Genuss von KZH bis DZE. Daher kenne ich den Begriff.


----------

